# Christmas/Holiday Trains



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving Holiday. Now that Thanksgiving is over it time for the Christmas trees to come up and the lights to put on outside. I like to get the tree up early so i can get the trains running around and inside. The only time I have an excuse to run the trains in the living room LOL. Lets see everyones Holiday pictures out and in. Here is my set-up. The challenge will be to keep my 9 month old from taking the decerations. He loves the trains and when they are not running he gets real low and trys to look for them under the tree. Of course I have to trun them on for him. Not that I mind. LOL


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I went traditional this year instead of large scale. I had found an almost exact replica of my first train. This per-war (WWII) Lionel set is at least 68 years old. It predates me by four years, so my first train had to have been a second-hand set. I did get some K-line plastic tie track to run it on - so I could avoid getting scratches in our hardwood floor.

It's fun to watch this old train zip around the tree. I also have some appropraite accessories to go with this train.



















Best wishes for the Holidays,
David Meashey


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Those are great Christmas tree layouts.

I don't think I can claim this as a Christmas tree layout, but this is the 2nd Annual Christmas layout at Sailor Don's place.










You can see more photos and video clips (including live steam) at

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#138010

Enjoy!


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

A few more from Texas.
Merry Christmas to all of you.

Todd


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I was hoping to run this train, but we got twenty inches of snow and the layout is pretty much unusable. The track this train is sitting on is about 17 inches off the ground--yesterday it was completely covered










Santa Claus is game though


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the layout I have in the living room. Sorry for the poor quality!


Dave M: I like your train!! MB's uncle gave me his old Lionel 252 electric O gauge engine and three passenger cars. Need to get new wheels for the locomotive since the originals are deteriorated. The Lionel passenger cars in the video were purchased new when I lived in Roanoke at the Rail Yard, along with a 4-6-4 2055 Hudson. Ah, youth! He had an LGB 2018D, on consignment for $600, but I couldn't see spending that much. Instead, I spent $600 on the 2055, a bunch of track and transformer, and a 4 car New Haven streamliner set. Should have bought the 2018D instead.

Snowshoe: In my video, you'll see the lionel car on the G scale flat car along with a lot of Little People. Luke, my 2 year old, did that! The last two cars on the large scale train are actually his. One of his first words was 'caboose'. Who am I to deny my son a caboose?!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This years Tree.........









And im working on next years tree, i have one upper level complete. This is what it will look like....


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

My wife wanted an oval instead of a circle this year so I took the oppertunity for a double loop. There are 4 turnouts for two connections from the inner to outer loop. MERRY CHRISTMAS..............Jim
My


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here is my effort for the year. Merry Christmas one and all. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dad with his late brother's 1932 vintage 259E in 1949 (just behind him in the shadows):










The same 259E and the next two generations and Piet-Piet the shih tzu yesterday, in 2009:










Around here, Christmas is not Christmas if the whole living room does not stink of 3-In-One and Ozone!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

My oldest grandson, now six, asked me to run the yellow LGB train this year. The two younger ones, four and two, also enjoy the trains big time. For a few years I have wanted to put LED lights on the tree, and finally this year I bought the warm white ones after reading the discussions on MLS. Two feet of snow outside the window add to the festive touch.

The station belonged to my grandfather, who bought it at Nicholas Smith Trains. It dates from the 1920s, I believe.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's precious, Garrett.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 22 Dec 2009 07:25 AM 
That's precious, Garrett.

Thanks. 

The intersting bit is other than the tin "Pullman" car in the upper right and the tank car in the lower left, we sill have all the trains (1948 single motor GG1 in dad's lap complete with a trio of Madison cars) in the 1949 photo. 

The Rexall streamliner 265E got restored this year, and the 259E got mechanically rebuilt too (but still has the original red spoked drivers amazingly!)

Good for another 75+ years for my kids' grandkids one can hope!


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

A bit late, Its almost back into the box but this is our Christmas Tree Layout.


----------



## christmasloco (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool thread - good job guys, love it!
I am WAY late to party, but just in case there are any more stragglers like me:



The train inside the tree is an N scale Bachmann, the train under the tree is a G scale LGB.
(and yes, the tree is spinning too!)
Merry Christmas!


----------

